# Lego Grand piano



## cpl (Jul 24, 2020)

Has anyone tested the action and relished the sound from a new player in the rarefied world of Music? Lego's grand piano kit, (comes un-built) looks beautiful, plays 10 pre-recorded scores and I believe one can download music via USB, but don't quote me on that. Price is astronomical, but a wonderful gift.


----------



## cpl (Jul 24, 2020)

Lego Grand Piano - It's Hear
https//www.lego.com/en-us/product/grand-piano-21323
It is probably a hybrid.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2020)

It's a bit small:


----------

